

 loner or just driven out      To belong or to be - Jasitis
http://minimalj.wordpress.com/2011/08/25/loner-or-just-driven-out/
my chat  with a prof of ME @IIT Bomb  ay in maddu mess a month ago
I asked him<p>“why didn’t  you just kicked the job and moved on instead of fighting the ridiculous charges and consequences.”<p>He replied<p>“My wife told me not to ” :O [[wtf]]<p>And the answer he did not resist was “that would have been admission of guilt”
======
rhizome
Not really sure what the deal is here, but your writing style implies a third
possibility: driving people away.

